

CodeForCash – My experiences on how this game was made - awesometimes
https://medium.com/@Awesometimes/codeforcash-575184280f31

======
awesometimes
hi folks. i created this blog on how i came to create codeforcash. if anyone
is trying to create a project or game from scratch, it might be a good read
for you (e.g., working with designers, how to juggle the work etc).

